# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروع حضانة اطفال ؟؟؟

## زينة من غزة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتى الحبيبات كل انسان موعود بما كتب الله له من السعادة او الشقا وعسا الله يكتب لكن جميعا السعادة وراحة البال ويحفظكم وعيالكم ومن تحبون للخير ويهدينا ويهدى كل امته للطاعة وسواء السبيل وحسن الخاتمة 

انا والحمد لله على كل حال وراضية بنصيبى ربنا سبحانه ما اراد ولاقدر لى اكون ام  انا هنا مش حتى اندب حظى لا لكنى ربى خلق لى مساحة اروى فيها هذا الضما وابل شوقى من الاطفال انى افكر فى مشروع حضانة منها اقدر اشتغل وقبل منه اعيش لحظات الامومة اللى انحرمت منها
اشكر الاخت اللى وضعت التصور الكلى لمشروع الحضانة لكن هل ممكن اخت من الاخوات الحبيبات تقرب لنا الامر شوى
يعنى مثلا الاسعار 
علما انى لقيت من استعد يدور لى على مكان حضانة فى ابو ظبى ويستخرج لى الرخصة التجارية 
هل استمر فى اجراءات هذا المشروع ولا اتركه واتوجه لبيع الملابس مع انى اقسم بمن رفع السماء بلا عمد احب الاطفال مهما كانت جنسيتهم وعرقهم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بالتوفيق

----------


## بيت البسكويت

بالتوفيييييييييق

----------


## AD. Rose

استمري في مشروع الحضانه حبوبة دام انه عندج حب للاطفال و ما تعرفين يمكن الله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة اذا عندج قوة إرادة ان شاء الله.. مشروع الحضانه مشروع حلو و خيّر و انصحج بالاستمرار فيه و في نفس الوقت سوي تجارات ثانية مثل تجارة الملابس مب غلط  :Smile: 
و ان شاء الله تلقين المساعده اللازمة و ربي يوفقج و يرزقج ان شاء الله..
بالنسبة لموضوع الحمل جربي تسوين حجامة علها تفيدج  :Smile:

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

الله ييسر لك امرك ان شاء الله

----------


## احساس بوظبي

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ. 

يسعدلي صباحج \ ممساج أختي زينه .. 

أتمنى تكونين بخير ومرتاحه  :Smile:  . 

اولاً : ربي يرزقج بالذرية الصالحه وقريب إن شاء الله .. ولا تتوقفين عن الدعاااااء .. 

وثانياً : أخوي واايد ينصحني بخصوووص مشروع الحضانه دام اني أحب اليهال و بعرف أتعامل وياهم 

بس أنا ميولي فساتين و الخياطه .. 

يعني كملي مشروغج مثل ما بديتيه ولو بالأفكار .. وربي يوفقج ويسهل عليج .. 

و خاوتي إن شاء الله بيساعدونج وبيقولولج المطلوب ^^

----------


## سلام ـه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، 

الله يرحم الوالدة و يغمد روحها الجنه ،،

ربي يسهل عليك أمورك ،، بوجهة نظري أنا أأيد ان تستمري على المشروعين ،، 

سيكون اقبال كبير على الحضانة ،، لأنكــ سوف تكونين اماراتيه تديرينه // 

و أغلب الأمهات يبحثون عن حضانات تديرها اماراتيات ، ، 

لكن قبل ان تستمري في مشروع حضانة 

تأكدي من معايير الجودة و المستلزمات التي ستتوفر في الحضانة ،، 

أما عن بيع الملابس ،، سيكون اقبال ايضاً ،، 


لكن هل اذا اخترتيه و خيرتيه من مشروع الحضانه ( س،ـتشبعين من نيل الحنان و الأمومه !!! ) 


ربي يوفقك و يرزقك الذريــــــــــــــه الصالحــــــــــة ،،،

----------


## شجون اليالي

ربي يرزقج الذريه الصالحه

انا انصحج تسوي حجاامه ولاتتوقفي عن الدعاء والاستغفار

وليش ماتروحي مركز الاخصاب بدبي

واايد ناس الله رزقهم واثنين من اهلي الله رزقهم بعد العلاجه هناك

..............

وبالنسبة للمشروع الحضانة استمري عليه وافتحي مشاريع صغيره ثانية اذا قدرتي

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج شوفي هالرد في موضوع الاخت فجر الامارات ذاكرة فيه كل الارقام اللي تقريبا راح تنفقينها في عمل المشروع ممكن تدرسينها بنفسج على ارض الواقع وهاي مجرد دراسة وما حد يقدر يقدر كم التكلفة الكلية الا انتي عقب ما تقيسين عليها بالضبط شو تبين تسوين وكل التكاليف المطلوبة والسموحة عزيزتي او ممكن تتواصلين ويا الاخت فجر الامارات على الخاص وتسألينها اكثر عن الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=450355

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

هلا الغالية ..

الاخت نجمة الفجر ما قصرت و الخوات ما قصروا معاج ..

الغالية حابة أقولج الله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة و ان شاء الله ترزقين بطفل ..

الغالية دام عندج حب الأطفال .. فإن شاء الله ما راح تقصرين معاهم بالحضانة .. و أكيد الاقبال راح يكون صوبج ..

و بالنسبة للأسعار و الدراسة راح تلاقين بالمواضيع المثبتة .. و ان شاء الله تستفيدين ..

بالتوفيق الغلا

----------


## ماما فطوم

المشكلة في الايجار في بوظبي 
اذا بتاخذي فيلا في بوظبي ايجار 

الايجار لمكان مناسب .. 400 الف تقريبا << هذا متوسط 

التجهيزات سراير واثاث والعاب .. 200 الف 

اذا عندج اظن مشروع حلو .. 

محل ايجار .. 150 .. اجهزة وديكور 50 << فرق كبير 
بس منو اللي بيمول ..

----------


## زينة من غزة

انا اشكر كل الاخوات وما قصرتم معاى واتمنى من الله يكمتب لكن الاجر والستر دنيا واخرة 

لكن فى شى احب ان تعرفوه انى لم اتزوج اصلا وقد فات على سن الزواج وشوقى لكلمة امى احسها كما كسرة خبز فى عام الرمادة

----------


## قمر 2009

مشروع حلو وانا اييدج وبقوة وان شاء الله ترزقين بالذرية الصالحة قريباً

----------


## UAEcat

عزيزتي
انا سبق وسويت مشروع حضانة اطفال في بوظبي ولا انصحج فيه نهائيا من ناحية تجاريه

انا اسست حضانه على مستوى ممتاز وتابعت المشروع بنفسي مده 4 سنوات

المشكله ارتفاع الايجارات وزيادتها سنويا وقلة عدد الاطفال مع وجود حضانات منزله ارخص بوايد باغلب البنايات وعدم محاربتها بشكل كافي من قسم الحضانات هذا كله مع مستوى سمعة حضانتي الممتازه كان عدد الاطفال محدود وماقدرت اغطي التكاليف من ايجار ومصاريف التشغيل حتى بعد اربع سنوات
بالسنه الاخيره كنت اديرها بدون ارباح

ان تبين نصيحتي سوي روضة اطفال
لان الحضانه الاهالي مو مضطرين يحطون اطفالهم فيها الا بسبب وظيفة الام
واللي تشتغل تكون مو قادره تدفع ماديا سعر عالي لحضانه زينه فتفضا تدفع قسط الحضانه وتجيب شغاله منها تشتغل ببيتها وتاخذ بالها من الطفل
هذا اول شي
او تكون الام ودها تخلي ولدها يلعب ويستانس في الحضانه هذيل شهر يجون والشهر اللي بعده يريحون
فماتقدرين تضمنين دوام الاطفال بشكل كامل
بالروضه يدفعون لفصل كامل او سنه كامله
بالااضافه الى ان الطفال مجبورين يداومون طول السنه كنظام دراسي

هذي نصيحتي وتجربتي بالاضافه الى تجربه صديقه لي حاليا عندها روضه ذات سمعه ممتازه ولكن ارباح لا تذكر حتى الان

تحياتي لج

----------


## عيون الشمس

موفقة الغالية

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> عزيزتي
> انا سبق وسويت مشروع حضانة اطفال في بوظبي ولا انصحج فيه نهائيا من ناحية تجاريه
> 
> انا اسست حضانه على مستوى ممتاز وتابعت المشروع بنفسي مده 4 سنوات
> 
> المشكله ارتفاع الايجارات وزيادتها سنويا وقلة عدد الاطفال مع وجود حضانات منزله ارخص بوايد باغلب البنايات وعدم محاربتها بشكل كافي من قسم الحضانات هذا كله مع مستوى سمعة حضانتي الممتازه كان عدد الاطفال محدود وماقدرت اغطي التكاليف من ايجار ومصاريف التشغيل حتى بعد اربع سنوات
> بالسنه الاخيره كنت اديرها بدون ارباح
> 
> ان تبين نصيحتي سوي روضة اطفال
> ...



نشكر مجهودج الطيب بالكتابة و ذكر تجربتج بالمشروع ..

و الله يرزقكم من أوسع أبوابه ..

----------


## ام هيا و غيا

مشروووووووووووووع وااايد حلووو 

بالتوفيق

----------


## nonododo

realy a good project i am a mam and the nursuries realy important and also a good project i am living in dubai and there is a nursury near to my home it takes for only one hour 20 dhs and 2000 per month for one child
locate in international city and realy not that good 
in jumera they take about 3000 monthly

----------

